# Something other than black and agouti!?!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally! I have a baby that's something other than black and agouti.....but, what is it? 0.o

It's mom was agouti (with self black dad/PEW mom) and father is choc. Don't know his parents ^.^ and I get this little guy! He's the only one in the litter, the other babes were eaten. What is he? He looks like a light choc.......


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That baby is unlikely to survive - it is very thin and weedy. I really would advise you to consider culling it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I realized that. That, I've started giving the mother puppy show and scrambled eggs to help her out.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for the spelling, my phone spells other words for me. >.> but yeah, I'm goin to try my best to fatten him up.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

He does look like he'd be chocolate if he makes it.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sure he'll be ok, honestly he looks thinner in the picture... Got him situated, and checking him every once in a while he's been suckling all day and has a milk belly every time I check :3 
I'll probably give him extra feedings with kitten milk too.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

no idea -chocolate?

but I think looking at him his organs will end up failing, you seriously might want to consider culling.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If this is the only mouse, I'd prolly cull it so I could pair the parents up sooner and try to breed for more, healthy mice. First time mouse mom? If you have any sisters you could try the buck to them as well to see if they also carry the chocolate gene.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If he's perking up and she's definitely feeding him, the kmr may not be helpful. With only one pup, she's probably producing as much milk as he can digest.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've put him with another doe that had a litter of three and they are around the same age, so he's got two does looking after him, and his belly is expanded from all the milk he's getting.  he's most definitely perking up.

Although I do understand everyones worry and POV on culling, I thought I would try to perk him up before making a final decision on culling as I've been waiting for some time now for a different type aside from the agouti and self black.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's an updated pic and one of him with an adopted littermate a few days older than him. I hope you guys can see he's chubbier, if not I think its my phone messing it up, like it does most of my pics. Sorry if it sounds like an excuse , but honest, getting a good camera is near the top of my list!



















And is it me or does he look....satinish? I think its just me getting my hopes up :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

He certainly doesn't look worse. I've noticed fuzzy-stage babies always seem shiny, but satins look basically metallic at this age.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm always getting my hopes up :lol:
Yeah, he's doing pretty alright. I'll try and update as much as I can.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you going to try the doe again for more chocolates?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll probably try her sisters and give her a bit of a break....


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Aw. So teeny. I hope he fills out more. If it were me I'd hang on to him too since he was the only one not eaten. I'd guess there's a reason momma kept him. (aka a little hope for him yet)


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's a girl and here she is now!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh, hey! Now she's starting to look a little better!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup! I knew I couldn't give up on her.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, that is definitely not chocolate, if the fur is coming in that beigey color. It doesn't seem any darker than your hand. Hm. If she doesn't look orangey or yellowy, c-dilutes would be the next guess. Have you had any other pale mice in the background, or just blacks and agoutis?

EDIT: I see there's a pew grandparent, so we have some wild cards there.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking it wasn't chocolate either. The only light colored mouse in the familytthat I'm aware of would be the agouti does mother which is PEW. I don't know the fathers background. Do you have any idea what she could be? :?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's some more pics.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

How's he looking now? I was wondering about him.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

He ended up being a she, and I was so happy because she was doing extremely well. But this weekend I had to stay with my grandmother and when I came home, her mother had killed her. I was so disappointed, and still am. I don't really know what I'm going to do about it....it feels like I've lost a child to be honest, I hope that doesn't sound to silly.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Kaz115836 said:


> He ended up being a she, and I was so happy because she was doing extremely well. But this weekend I had to stay with my grandmother and when I came home, her mother had killed her. I was so disappointed, and still am. I don't really know what I'm going to do about it....it feels like I've lost a child to be honest, I hope that doesn't sound to silly.


Shoot, I'm sorry for the delay in reply!

No it doesn't sound silly at all. I'm sorry about the little baby. I ended up culling my runt yesterday and this story definitely helps me feel better about it. : / Interesting she lasted so long without the mother doing anything about it! But hey, you know there's something other than black and agouti in your gene pool so when you're ready, give it another go.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

No problem. 

I'm glad it helps you out. I wish culling wasnt necessary, but sometimes its better that way. My hamster had babies a few days ago, and she decided to eat the legs of of them. Leaving on with one front leg and one back leg so I had to cull...it was horrible.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

!!!

Wow. That IS horrible! I get a little nervous whenever I peek under the tank to make sure the three I kept are still there.  I'm sorry you had to experience that! But at least they don't hurt anymore because of you.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah....breeding rodents sure causes a lot of pain. :/ but it can be very rewarding too.


----------

